# Smoked kufta



## normanaj (Nov 10, 2018)

Unless you're Armenian you're probably asking yourself what the heck is a kufta?Without going into detail its basically a stuffed meatball stuffed with meat and spices.Been eating them my entire life.

After coming back from the local annual Armenian fest with a bunch of goodies including a bunch of kufta a thought occurred to me!What would they be like smoked?

This will be Sunday's pregame smoke.Will take pics and post tomorrow.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 10, 2018)

Minus the meat stuffing it sounds like a 1st cousin of the moink. Looking forward to your post.

Chris


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 10, 2018)

Kufta is great skewered and Grilled, picking up some light smoke. I imagine they would be great smoked. Whether raw or reheating already cooked Kufta, 225° F to an IT of 160 will get them done...JJ


----------



## normanaj (Nov 10, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> Kufta is great skewered and Grilled, picking up some light smoke. I imagine they would be great smoked. Whether raw or reheating already cooked Kufta, 225° F to an IT of 160 will get them done...JJ



Fresh jimmy.

These are fairly large,going to do just four.One really is enough for one,especially as an app.

I'm going to cook traditional,just in the smoker.Basically going to put them in a shallow bath of lamb broth so that most is exposed to get some smoke flavor.Some choreg on the side to mop up.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 10, 2018)

Looking forward to pictures and the result...JJ


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 10, 2018)

I am planning on smoking kafta instead of kufta :) For real I have fell in love with Mediterranean chicken and lamb kafta. Thinking it might taste great with a mild smoke.


----------



## normanaj (Nov 11, 2018)

All fixed!


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 11, 2018)

If your using a computer just drag the photo over to the new thread or open reply. If they're on a phone sorry I can't off any suggestions.


----------



## normanaj (Nov 11, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> If your using a computer just drag the photo over to the new thread or open reply. If they're on a phone sorry I can't off any suggestions.


I'm very low tech.Figured it out finally.

Not the best of pics.


----------



## normanaj (Nov 11, 2018)

Btw it was quite tasty.Not to smoky as the time in was about 2hrs and that I think made it.I'd do it again.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 11, 2018)

Looks good. I had my students make those as part of their International Cuisine class. Tasty stuff...JJ


----------



## normanaj (Nov 11, 2018)

Going to throw some lamajun on the grill later.Post game depression going on.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 11, 2018)

Great job...How about a recipe?...JJ


----------



## normanaj (Nov 11, 2018)

Recipe for both the kufta and lamajun are from the local vendors.They ain't coughing those up anytime soon...I've tried!


----------

